# Painting cedar shingles



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I looked at a house last night that has been painted 6 or 7 times with solid body stain. Its failing now and being so thick it looks like old oil base paint (checking and cracking).

I am suggesting a scrape, prime with peelbond and finish with an acrylic paint. No more stain. I cant see slapping stain on top of 6 coats of failing stain and expect different results.
This is somewhat of a recovery job as she knows new siding is in the not too distant future.

Do you see any reason not to proceed this way?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

:thumbsup:

That is about all you can do without re-siding.

Sucky job to boot.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Yeah thanks. Thats my logic as well. 

Lipstick on a pig.


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Mr Bender, once you peelbond and paint, come back and as you are doing your finish coat score the bottom of the shakes with a sharp 5 in one to let moisture escape. If this is a moisture peeling problem which with shakes and your description it sounds like it is, this can make a BIG difference. When XIM came out to train me on applying peelbond they taught me this.


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

Gods sakes: I bet it look's like icing on a cake.arty:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

Thanks tsu! That makes a lot of sense:thumbsup:


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> Gods sakes: I bet it look's like icing on a cake.arty:


Yeah, I meant to snap some pics but we started talking about mushrooms and I forgot


----------



## APF (Jun 6, 2009)

*primer*

so the peel bond has worked well for you then? You have seen past work stay nice??


----------



## johnpaint (Sep 20, 2008)

You know Bender it's getting to where I really don't like to mess with cedar shingles. Cedar has to be the worst wood to do about anything with. Don't get me wrong I love the smell of cedar, the look of nice new cedar wood applied to a house, but given a few years and man there is nothing you can do to make it hold paint.And given the fact that shingles lay on top of each other wicking in water all the time. 
I do like what some people are doing on the coast I have seen where they just let it gray out and that's it.


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

> I do like what some people are doing on the coast I have seen where they just let it gray out and that's it.


Ahh,
The "recession" look...


----------



## jordanski (Feb 5, 2009)

*johnpaint*



johnpaint said:


> You know Bender it's getting to where I really don't like to mess with cedar shingles. Cedar has to be the worst wood to do about anything with. Don't get me wrong I love the smell of cedar, the look of nice new cedar wood applied to a house, but given a few years and man there is nothing you can do to make it hold paint.And given the fact that shingles lay on top of each other wicking in water all the time.
> I do like what some people are doing on the coast I have seen where they just let it gray out and that's it.


what I've seen older guys do here on a cedar shingle install is build a rack out of 1/2' pvc, nails, and lumber, nails are spacers, all but the top 1" of shingle is primed on all sides and dried upside down between the rows of pvc, takes 30 minutes to build, I was taught by a wise old man shingles need to be back-primed for the very reason you're talking about... 

what say you, good scholar?
peace,
jordan

ps. I watched the shingles on this 5 plex of row homes get shot up last august, raw wood, they are already cupping badly... I've also painted 50 yr. old rake shingles and had one or two moisture bubbles on the whole house the next year, I don't think it's the cedar, I think it's installation practices and moisture content of the shingles when they're shot up... sometimes I look at the bundles at the lumber yard and they are soaking wet.:no:


----------

